# pixifoto at mothercare



## gbromley2007

*I went into mothercare and asked about prices, but they couldn't give me a price range because it depends on what we choose, but we wanted to know roughly how much people paid for theirs. I thought they would have done packages all we want really is the one you get as a gift worth £45 wallet size and a couple of slighly bigger than wallet size.

let me know please x*


----------



## k8y

my friend went in to get her free one done from the bounty pack, and they took a few and printed them off, but were really crafty and said thing like ooh you dont want that one? Oh I'll throw it away then. And she ended u chooing 3 photos and it cost .... £150 quid!!!!!!


----------



## penguin77

I tried to ask when they were in Boots a few weeks back and he woudn't give me a proper price.....all he mentioned was the packs started at £65 and i think you got one big photo and 4 small ones... so i thought :nope:
I'd rather take a good pic myself and spend that on something Jac wants or needs. That's my opinion.....im not mean but i think they take advantage.

xx


----------



## elinus

We had some photos done and paid two hundred pounds. We did get an awful lot of photos for our money. The more u buy the cheaper the photos become.
Ginaxxx


----------



## Missy85

we saw them on sunday and i went in and before i knew it she was booking zack in for this sunday for the free photo... i asked about prices and all she seemed interested in telling me about was a £200 package!!!!!!!!!! i dont flaming think so! i asked how much the one free was worth which you know is £45, then i asked about a 6x4 and that was something like £30....

to be honest im dreading going on sunday because i know they will try alsorts of tactics to get us to spend a fortune... it should be a lovely experiance to enjoy and i would probably buy more if i felt they were being upfront and not just trying to sell highest package to me!

grrr


----------



## Missy85

i even asked if we could do the £200 package over the different shoots at different ages as you get the vouchers for different ages but nope.... im not a cheap skate but £200 is alot


----------



## Blah11

I got 1 20x20 canvas, 3 20x10 canvasses, and 10 or so 8x10 pictures for £150. I thought I got a bargain to be honest.


----------



## gbromley2007

wow, that is a lot of money, i dont know now......


----------



## Missy85

was that all of her at one age Blah11?


----------



## maybethistime

cheers blah we will be asking about that one we have ours in 2 week :) we got the one where u get pics taken over 3 shoots


----------



## Fossey

They are pretty forceful about choosing sizes, prints frames etc If we had known what we do now, we'd have stuck to our guns abit. I liked 3/4 of our pics and ended up spending 500+ but we had a fair few big ones with frames and prints for other people (which they paid back for). Looking at the receipt after we discovered how much exactly the frames were etc and could have in hindsight done it for much cheaper. We also could of had smaller prints of a lot of them and really cut the price down, but I am actually fine with our first experience as they were her first shots. When we go for her 12 months ones, we are going to just get the 8x10 of the ones we like as it will be much cheaper. You just chose what you want and the size and just dont let them say ohhh but I like t hat one ohhh but that will be much better this size and with a frame etc!


----------



## Deeper Blue

I spent about £200 which was for 1xA4, 4xDouble A4, 1xA3 (with 4 pictures on it), and 1xA2 (with 5 pictures on it). The two biggest had frames too. I thought the prices for the photos was ok but I was a bit pi**ed off about the frames because I thought they would actually frame them properly, but instead they just give the you frames to do it yourself.


----------



## Meels-Spot

I booked to go to Pixiephoto in the Leamington Spa branch of Mothercare just for my free photo really (which was 10" x 8"), but we were so pleased with the photos we ended up buying a package of 10 for £150 and they really are lovely. The variety of different backgrounds and poses were great, and everyone who has seen the pics has commented on how lovely they are and asked where we got them done. Well worth the money, especially when you compare them to the kind of prices Venture charge! And we didn't get a hard sell from them at all, we could have just walked away having just ordered the free one no problem. So a total thumbs up from me :thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

Oh and forgot to say, my canvasses have 4 smaller pictures in it IYKWIM? Like 4 pics in each corner instead of 1 big one so you get even more diff pictures for the same price. in my 10x20 ones we had 3 diff pics in a row and one of them had her feet, her face and one of her finger in mine :cloud9: I didn't find the girl pushy at all and she let me choose what ones I wanted and didn't want. We didn't get them framed cause you can get frames for pennies at ikea and tesco etc etc


----------



## AnnaHughes

I spent £220, and go to collect them next week and cant wait! - the more you have, the cheaper they are.

I got 3 big photos, which were 20 x 24inches, all with at least 4 photos in.
I then got 8 smaller photos, some 10 x 12, some 8 x 10.

For what i got, i think it was reasonable - i wouldnt really have had the 3 big collage ones, but for just 2, it was more expensive as it took me out of the 'collection prices'!

I decided not to have frames - what i got, would have been over £500 framed! - i am lucky, and have a friend who can make solid oak frames for me for the big photos, as it may be difficult to find frames in this size

I have no intention of spending this kind of money for any subsequent shoots we have, but he is my first baby, and i really wanted them!

I found that they were not pushy at all, in fact, the lady didnt really say 'oh, i think you should have this, or this' she kinda let us just choose.


----------



## Fossey

Yeah I should add really although I feel we were pushed into having certain sizes and frames etc, what we got was worth the money (except the frames) We have 3 massive prints cannot remember size buts its huge! some long ones which are black and white, also pics with lots different poses on. We have about 12 pictures (not inc the ones family had) which are ranging from huge one family one and two with a mixture of prints on them, down to 10x8 with lots of different poses (more than 12). We had such a wonderful time the photographer was great, got some amazing shots which is why we took home so many because we couldnt choose. It was my birthday present to go have them done, one of my best birthdays I have to say as I did enjoy the experience and was first bday with my daughter and it was spent all smiley :)


----------



## lesleyann

We got a good deal at a mobile pixi photo, still paid about £130 though but got loads of pictures, we got 5 collections with is a big photo with a slightly smaller one and then 4 wallet size for each collection, a Floating frame picture and then the picture you get anyway which you pay £5 for.

We have also been into pixi photo and spent about £110 but we have picked 5/6 pictures and the biggest is 24" by 20". but we joined the VIP club for £20 where you get 3 free pictures but must be done over 3 sittings and 10% off all pictures you buy plus when we got them it was also 50% off deal week which is why they told us they cannot give out set prices because they have so many deals


----------



## Freya

Hey, we went to Venture for our 1st set of pictures....... boy that was a learning experience and I URGE anyone not to go there!!!!!!!

Recently went to Pixifoto and was really pleased with the pics!!!! It is hard to choose, as they deliberately take lots of different pictures in different styles and you want them all! Go in with a firm idea what you want and stick to it. They are a bit naughty, as they automatically price photos with frames..... so you have to say you dont want that and they'll deduct frames from the cost.


----------



## candeur

I got this list in June - 



Hope that helps :)
Does anyone know how long they keep the pictures for by the way?
 



Attached Files:







scan0002.jpg
File size: 95.3 KB
Views: 95









scan0003.jpg
File size: 96.4 KB
Views: 83









scan0004.jpg
File size: 97.6 KB
Views: 94


----------



## lesleyann

candeur said:



> I got this list in June -
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps :)
> Does anyone know how long they keep the pictures for by the way?

90 days we got told then there deleted


----------



## Abz1982

I was thinking of nipping in tomorrow to get it done, and will get oh to say how he was really chuffed to get the free pic as we have n spare cash at all as he has been made redundant (fib) and we could afford to otherwise, etc etc.


----------



## Sarah88

Have you thought about going to a freelance photographer? I know one of the ones here you pay $150, he goes wherever you want him to and you get a disc with all the images on there. So much better value


----------



## 2bmum

sorry to bring an old thread up, but thought I'd let everyone know that I have had as great experience with pixifotos. I had been going through cherubs, and I spent £160 less at pixifotos and got more for my money, and the same quality.


----------



## AP

My best mate said they were an utter rip off. They would only give the first photo taken as the free photo. A huge amount of parents complained. They do anything to get you to shell out!


----------



## AnnaHughes

sb22 said:


> My best mate said they were an utter rip off. They would only give the first photo taken as the free photo. A huge amount of parents complained. They do anything to get you to shell out!

Not true for me!

Reuben was grumpy for the first couple of photos, and not really himself for the whole photoshoot really. The girl said she SHOULD give me the first photo for free, however, cos they were not the best, i could have ANY of the photos she took as my free one.


----------



## sarah0108

i went the other day, got my free one, then a 10x12 (i think?) 8keyring sizes and 3 photos in a frame for £100 x


----------



## ChloesMummy

I was not happy with mine! Each set just has one pose so I ended up buying 3 sets just to get different pics, im now left with a load of pics and nothing to do with them ifkwim? It cost me around £100. I would def go freelance next time x


----------



## BeckaJayne

I knew pixie foto was gunna be expensive before i even booked my photo session.
Im picking my photos up 2moro and which will be
8x10 (x2)
10x12 (x2)
16x20
20x20
20x24
1 desktop and 4 wallet combo
these all together cost £200 (all WITHOUT frames) then obviously we got the free photo
I know the 10x12 are £15 each (as my mum and MIL have also bought copies) but i've been told thats up to the date i pick my photos up then the prices go up.


----------



## polo_princess

:shock: i cant believe some of the prices you girls have paid for their photo's sorry but thats a ridiculous amount of money to charge for what you get, i dont know how they get away with it i really dont :shrug:


----------



## BeckaJayne

i was thinking that but they make the pictures look sooooo good its hard to say no...i only really wanted a couple of her then a few of us all together but ended up getting loads of her


----------



## my1stbump

I had some done of Deacon and it was a free sitting with a 10 x 12 for £4.99 as a special offer. The rest of the photos where very expensive they wanted £230 for the full range of 7 pic's in different sizes. For one of the pics which I think was £10 x8 they wanted £25. and if you bought a set it started at £55 which was one large,medium, small and 4x wallet size but you could only have one pose. Then when my mum wanted a copy of them they where going to charge £20 for a a4 sheet with all the poses on s o she could pick which one and £10 of that was refundable. But then for one pic for her it started at £34... Its defo a rip off but its heartbreaking when you see the pics and you can't afford to buy them, i would say persoanlly that if you don't have the cash then don't have them taken coz its horrible to walk away from them but thats just me. x


----------



## angelsmummy

i had sum dun in june only had it dun for the free one, i even told her i only wanted one doin cos i wudnt be able to afford them, but no she did 9 altogether. 
they were really nice aswell, wen she showed me the price i nearly died just over £1000 for them, but she said as a special deal for today only i cud have them for £390, which i still cudnt afford. i asked if u can pay weekly (think she said over 4 wks) wud have to pay a deposit (cant remember how much) n that was £95. 
they r nice but seriously over priced.
they keep them for 6 months, i asked the other day as i had only just been to pick my free one up from june. 
and u gt the choice ov a full body or face shot for the free one


----------



## xx Jaymee xx

We got Jaymees picture taken last week using the voucher from bounty so we also got the free one. We pick them up next week..kant wait. The photographer was lovely and let us choses between 5 for our free one as a it took Jaymee a few to settle. We ended payign "200 and got around 20 sheets altegether, 1 big collage, 1 long collage and about 9 other photos of different sizes. I feel it was worth it-even though we did go over our budget the photos are lovely and we are giving some away as xmas prezzies tonly dowside is she took 70 photos altogether it was sooo hard to leave some of them.
xxx


----------



## BeckaJayne

We picked Chloe's photos up yesterday and they were gorgeous...we even bought another big one...ooops lol


----------



## sophie c

we had alys' done on tuesday, weve got the complimentry pic 10"x12" and it was the first pic cos he asked if i was happy with it, and said if i wasnt he'd take more, but it was lovely.
he took a load more and said for every pic you by 10x8 you get a smaller pic and 2 smaller ones again so like 5 pics for every one, and if you get 5 sets its £185
or alternatively if you just want the one pic its £25


well pleased xxxx


----------



## Frankie

I get them done at boots but only pay a fiver for the decent sized one - when i go back in Dec where going to put together one of each time hes had his photos done


----------



## 82pumpkin

had mine done recently at boots - got my free one 10 x 12(£4.99 but had a voucher off net for it at £2.99) then got 3 collections of 1 x 10x8 1 x 7x5 and 4 x 3.5x2.5 and a 20x10 all for £110 which I thought was good value


----------



## Vici

If you think Pixi are expensive DO NOT go to Venture!!!


----------



## sarah_george

I used pixiphoto at mothercare around 1 month ago as i had the voucher you get out of the bounty pack, she snapped away and took i'd say around 12 good photos, when i went back to get them all she wanted wait for it... £1000! what a joke! i ended up with just a couple of small photos and ive done nothing but tell everyone not to use them! I certainly wont again it was a big rip off!


----------



## special k90

there prices are rather rediculous we went to get our 3 month photos done and there first price was £1750 that was for all the photos about 25 with a couple of frames and 5 on canvas thers secound price was 1200 that was with about 20 pics and only 2 frames personaly that price was still bad so we ended up payin £275 for a few doubles was about 16 of 6" 8" 1 A4 and one 10" 8" and 3 canvas unforunatly i was told that all the photos would be one the disk so we didnt get them all on print but it turned out that they werent so we lost out on a few good photos personaly i would rather look for somewere else they make u feel very pressured into buy loads xx


----------



## tay

have you got a timpsons shoe place near you? They are now doing photos. The bristol one you get 12 assorted size pics, big, medium and wallet ones all for £25! Right bargin if you ask me!


----------



## Ilikecake

I had mine done and they were absolutely fantastic. I got my free picture and then I was left to pick the rest I wanted in peace. We had a bit of a chat about which the best pictures were but there was no pressure.

We got 6 pictures (including the free one) and that was 5 big pictures and then 5 A4 sheets with littler pictures on and it cost £110

She took 9 poses in total but we only went for the "posey" ones as I do photography myself and I had loads of the "basic" pictures already.


----------



## veganmum2be

i HATE pixi foto.

i went in with a 3 week old baby had no idea about prices but i presmued we'd get a shoot and some pictures for £150 odd quid most, cos thats pretty much what it is for studios round here.

i took props made a big thing of it, and they quoted me £1,500!!!
it was all pressure pressure pressure and making me feel like that was a reasonable price. it was an in your face hard sale. 
i was shocked and didnt know how to get out of the situation i told them the photos i wanted and said i didnt want frames or anything and she said it could be done for £500 which to me is silly money but i liked them, i was too shy to back away and leave with nothing, and i was a crazy sleep deprived new mum, so i paid, they were crap photos really looking back and wish i never went. 
do not reccomend them AT ALL.


----------



## charliejo

I have had the worse experience with pixi foto (Doncaster) the free photo cost me £10 (apparently for aking the photos) and then the free photo comes with a pink background- that is suitable for houses in th 70s! When i asked for it to be white the response was incredibly rude and dismissive. I then phoned head office and the staff were again dismissive. To purchase extra photos it costs a fortune and then when you have a prolem they dont even want to sort it out. I HATE pixi foto!


----------



## chloeandbaby

someone stopped me the other day and they were on about all these offers but i just said my uncle is a photographer and i get them done for free, that soon shut them up :haha:


----------



## R_x

i personally think they make the prices up as they go along, heard so many different prices


:flower:


----------



## R_x

tay said:


> have you got a timpsons shoe place near you? They are now doing photos. The bristol one you get 12 assorted size pics, big, medium and wallet ones all for £25! Right bargin if you ask me!


agree, prices start at £5.99 in mine and the bigger packages are £15, £20, £25 (there is even bigger packages) and you can mix the photos you want in the package. 


:flower:


----------



## mtemptress

if your looking for just few pics bigger than wallet size max speilman and klick do a 5.99 deal which is great x


----------



## whoops

Wow! Old thread!

Personally I don't like the Pixifoto photos, especially the backgrounds they use. I went to Venture and got an absolutely stunning picture taken and framed, and I'd recommend them if you have the money, or a decent freelancer if you haven't. Venture use a white background and the photos looked so good with no coloured background distracting from me and Lily.


----------



## milf2be

omg i cant believe the prices!! wev been sorting out a photoshoot for MIL's birthday which we are going to do some time around xmas. its going to be a family photo (so MIL, SIL, BIL, OH, me and LO)but she does do just babies and she said she would do a couple of LO for us. it costs £15 for the shoot including a free photo and then photos start at £8 (for 7 x5). she wasnt the cheapest one we found, but she was really understanding and helpful (MIL has OCD)


----------

